# The Best Welsh Band...



## fatnek (Feb 9, 2007)

which band is your fave?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 9, 2007)

Without hesitation - SFA


----------



## Sunspots (Feb 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Without hesitation - SFA



Seconded!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 9, 2007)

Crispy said:
			
		

> Without hesitation - SFA



Thirded!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Feb 9, 2007)

stereophonics!! their first two albums on their own beat anything else


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 9, 2007)

pah!
currently (pretty much based on last nights performance) - No Choice


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2007)

It's an unfashionable choice, but the Sterephonics first album is an awesome piece of work. But then, sadly, came the rock star haircuts.

SFA rock though.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 9, 2007)

Another vote for SFA.


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

And another!


----------



## Leon (Feb 9, 2007)

Errr, there's absolutely no question the best Welsh band ever are the


SFA


Obviously.

Re The Strereophonics. Although I absolutely hate them - with a passion - there's something quintessentially "Welsh" about them.

For me they're the sound of the Valleys. Anyone else agree?


----------



## fatnek (Feb 9, 2007)

oh dear.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 9, 2007)

MdmAmDma said:
			
		

> stereophonics!! their first two albums on their own beat anything else



Defo....


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh i forgot about tigertailz!!!!

And "Amen corner"


----------



## BadlyDrawnGirl (Feb 9, 2007)

Leon said:
			
		

> Although I absolutely hate them - with a passion - there's something quintessentially "Welsh" about the Stereophonics.
> 
> For me they're the sound of the Valleys. Anyone else agree?


It's a zenith and nadir equation I guess - like the contrast between The Smiths' England and that of Sham 69.

FWIW I thought the Stereophonics' debut was a decent enough record, and 'Sex, Language, Violence, Other' was a shot in the arm, but I can't stand any of the dribblings from the interim.


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 9, 2007)

haylz said:
			
		

> And "Amen corner"



maybe this should be in 'crap welsh celebs" but alan Jones was just in my office. top bloke. funny as fuck!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Feb 9, 2007)

Dic Penderyn said:
			
		

> maybe this should be in 'crap welsh celebs" but alan Jones was just in my office. top bloke. funny as fuck!



was he pissed or have i got the wrong one???


----------



## Dic Penderyn (Feb 9, 2007)

right one! he wasn't pissed this morning though. I see him quite alot, certainly not a morning person!!


----------



## Django's dad (Feb 9, 2007)

the best ever original Welsh band has to be the Young Marble Giants...!!!!

No drummer? What's that about ??!!

Way, way ahead of their time !!


----------



## Django's dad (Feb 9, 2007)

...Or the Cowboy Killers.

Punk as fuck !!


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 9, 2007)

YMG used to tour in a 2CV


----------



## chilango (Feb 9, 2007)

bolocks...

*Datblygu*

are by far the best Welsh band....


----------



## LDR (Feb 9, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It's an unfashionable choice, but the Sterephonics first album is an awesome piece of work. But then, sadly, came the rock star haircuts.
> 
> SFA rock though.


I agree with that 100% but they are so boring live where SFA are amazing live experience.

I've also got a soft spot for the Manics and I loved Feeder's first album too.


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 9, 2007)

chilango said:
			
		

> bolocks...
> 
> *Datblygu*
> 
> are by far the best Welsh band....




Ok, i'll see your Datblygu and raise you an Llwbyr Llaethog.

their record label used to be my lounge


----------



## 1927 (Feb 9, 2007)

Django's dad said:
			
		

> ...Or the Cowboy Killers.
> 
> Punk as fuck !!



66 posts in over two years and then 2 consecutive posts in the same thread.


----------



## Jonny Elvis III (Feb 9, 2007)

Man


----------



## f for fake (Feb 9, 2007)

WHAT

nobody has mentiond the Manic Street Preachers    

they rock better then the sterio people   not got in to SFA so cant say about them


----------



## nwnm (Feb 9, 2007)

Bollocks!

The colours were tops! 80's busking supremo's and a good gigging band to boot

Super Furry Animals also excellent though - who can forget the excellent merging of the super Mario Brothers to the stoned and moustachio'd'n'tracksuited valleys fraternity, "The blimholes in my tracksuit turned into an absolute.....and fell apart one day" < I also have a soft spot for Amen Corner, Blodwyn Pig, A Sound Reaction and the Spencer Davis Group, but lets not go there....>


----------



## Django's dad (Feb 10, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> YMG used to tour in a 2CV


thats punk


----------



## Django's dad (Feb 10, 2007)

1927 said:
			
		

> 66 posts in over two years and then 2 consecutive posts in the same thread.


back of the net !!


----------



## Django's dad (Feb 10, 2007)

f for fake said:
			
		

> WHAT
> 
> nobody has mentiond the Manic Street Preachers
> 
> they rock better then the sterio people   not got in to SFA so cant say about them


I'm glad no-ones mentioned "the phonics" !!

It comes to something when people (well my sister) prefers the tribute band (the mono-phonics) to them.

I think we should form a tribute band to the "monos" & call ourselves the Quadra-phonics !!


----------



## StanSmith (Feb 10, 2007)

S.F.A but I do like the Manics


----------



## samk (Feb 10, 2007)

No goldie lookin chain?


----------



## Dubversion (Feb 10, 2007)

Obviously, the greatest Welsh band ever was McLusky (RIP) and anyone who believes different is a gimp


----------



## linerider (Feb 10, 2007)

Jonny Elvis III said:
			
		

> Man


oh yes


----------



## chilango (Feb 12, 2007)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Ok, i'll see your Datblygu and raise you an Llwbyr Llaethog.
> 
> their record label used to be my lounge



Ll Ll never quite fulfilled their potential imo. Sad, they could`ve been good. I hear they started to go down a more gabba route at one point. that would`ve been interesting.....


----------



## el_starkos (Feb 12, 2007)

The Flying Pickets.

RAWK!


----------



## chilango (Feb 12, 2007)

...and of course Y Cyrff at their finest would run Datblygu close.


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 12, 2007)

Dave Edmonds' Rockpile.


----------



## brianx (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd vote for SFA but Gruff on his own is very good. Anyone remember Newport's finest the ABS and the legendary Ralph & the Pony Tails?


----------



## Brockway (Mar 1, 2007)

It's a dead heat between Young Marble Giants and Euros Childs. With honourable mentions for Demented Are Go, Mclusky, and Rheinallt H Rowlands and his marvellous _Bukowski_.


----------



## Gromit (Mar 1, 2007)

For me its the Sterephonics.

I know a lot of people don't like his whiney voice but that is the deliberate creative style choosen to inject as much angst as possible into the songs.

If you have ever heard Kelly doing non Sterephonics stuff its amazing how good a singer he really is. Although i like the whiney style I'd also like it if they used it less.

Not a big fan of the SFA's I'm afraid. Prefer GLC, Manics and Feeder.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Mar 1, 2007)

I forgot about McClusky  

And 'The Toe'.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 1, 2007)

Scritti Politti - which is Green Gartside, who is Welsh.


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2014)

appropriate to bump this old thread as there was a really old tv program called Fideo 9 from 1990 with Y Gwefrau and Y Cyrff performing and being interviewed on last night 
I remember this programme from the time and seeing the bands then too

http://www.s4c.co.uk/clic/e_level2.shtml?programme_id=21589448
also 3 other episodes on there


----------



## ddraig (May 15, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX 1 min into this video!! 
http://www.s4c.co.uk/clic/e_level2.shtml?programme_id=21589442


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 16, 2014)

Yeah that was my old band.


----------



## Gromit (May 16, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> Dave Edmonds' Rockpile.



A very nice guy by all accounts. He did some work on a friend's album. He supports other welsh bands in this way.


----------



## ddraig (May 16, 2014)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Yeah that was my old band.


when you were 10?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (May 16, 2014)

It's still 'The Toe' - R.I.P. Nat Hate.


----------



## ddraig (May 17, 2014)

and some current/new Welsh bands including Y Ffug
http://www.ffug.co.uk/blog/2014/17/Month/prynwch-a-carwch-yr-artistiaid-canlynol


----------



## RareBird (May 18, 2014)

C'ant believe nobody mentioned Man


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (May 18, 2014)

ddraig said:


> when you were 10?


Yes.


----------



## phildwyer (May 20, 2014)

RareBird said:


> C'ant believe nobody mentioned Man



There all too young here mate.  But you're right--this might be the best prog-rock live album of all time.  Terry Williams is a formidable drummer.


----------



## phildwyer (May 20, 2014)

Gromit said:


> A very nice guy by all accounts. He did some work on a friend's album. He supports other welsh bands in this way.



Yep.  And he's always surrounded himself with the best players.  Geraint Watkins on piano, Mickey Gee on guitar... people laugh when I say this, but these seriously are the best players _in the world.   N_o exceptions.


----------



## phildwyer (May 20, 2014)

Actually I've got to give special props to Mickey Gee.  The best guitarist in the world, bar none (seriously), and almost completely unknown.  I used to watch him playing to 20 people in the Cardiff pubs, he just wasn't interested in fame.

http://www.allmusic.com/artist/mickey-gee-mn0001219617


----------



## phildwyer (May 20, 2014)

Still the best Dave Edmonds track:


----------



## phildwyer (May 20, 2014)

And no-one's mentioned the incredible Budgie.  A band I was in used to share rehearsal space with them, very nice guys.  Burke Shelley actually used to say "tweet-tweet."


----------



## phildwyer (May 20, 2014)

Brockway said:


> Demented Are Go



Oh yes.  I went to school with Sparky.  Which means he's as old as me--how the fuck does he keep doing what he does?

_Actually don't answer that..._


----------

